# Paradise fish --- where to buy



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I want one like this. They're not listed on AB. Besides I'd rather buy within the US. Any suggestions?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Well I have a baby Paradise fish and my LFS sells their babies and adults. But I thought you were up in Canada?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

Two of my LFSes have them as well. Have you called around?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Are you having trouble? They are very common in fish shops, chain stores not so much.

Side note the snail with the hair algae in that photo is actually pretty cool.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Not available in any fish-store within 80 miles of me -- just PetcoSmart and two "real" fish stores. I don't trust them to order one for me.

I understand they used to be more common in the hobby. In fact they go back to the begining of fishkeeping because, along with goldfish, they don't need heated tanks.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, I'd highly recommend The Wet Spot. Though I've never used it I know others who have, very great company to work with and a huge selection. 
http://www.wetspottropicalfish.com/index.php/fish

The anabantids are near the bottom, they only have one species available at the moment but I've seen several different species on their lists, it fluctuates. They also sell on Aquabid at times but not always. 

The site might take some time to navigate if you still have a slow computer, some of it is a bit heavy on content.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Olympia said:


> Side note the snail with the hair algae in that photo is actually pretty cool.


WoW. What an eye.

Yeah. The Wetspot. It's only about 300 miles from me. They'd ship ground if I ordered from them. I'll go look around over there. Thanks, Limpi.


----------

